#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Δηλώσεις Ν.4014/11 με ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές, και μεταφορά μέχρι 06.02.2014

## melanie

Βάσει του ΦΕΚ 2184 αρ. 3 οι δηλώσεις που υπάχθηκαν στον 4014/11 με ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές (δηλαδή που οφείλουν δόσεις ή πρόστιμα ακόμα και εφάπαξ) καθώς και οι δηλώσεις που βρίσκονται σε αρχική υποβολή (κοινώς έχει πληρωθεί μόνο το παράβολο) υποχρεούνται να υπαχθούν στον 4178 μέχρι τις 6/2/14. 

Το ερώτημα είναι: θα πρέπει μέχρι τότε να έχει πληρωθεί (και αναγνωρίστεί από το σύστημα!) το ποσοστό ανταπόδοσης του ΤΕΕ που προκύπτει από τη μεταφορά στο νέο νόμο, ή θα πρέπει και να έχει προχωρήσει σε "Υπαγωγή" (δηλαδή το επόμενο στάδιο) ώστε να φανούν οι όποιες δόσεις (όπου εάν έχει πληρωθεί το 30% παίρνει και αυτόματα 10% έκπτωση);;;

Εάν κανείς το κάνει αυτό τώρα, υπάγεται αυτόματα στις 102 δόσεις όπου οι πρώτες 6 πρέπει να έχουν πληρωθεί μέχρι 10/2/14!! και για κάθε μήνα καθυστέρησης το πρόστιμο θα προσαυξάνεται κατά 1%!

Ας ενημερώσει κάποιος αν γνωρίζει αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια!

----------


## Xάρης

Για τις δόσεις ισχύει αυτό που γράφεις.
Μέχρι 10.02.2014 πρέπει να εξοφληθούν οι πρώτες έξι. (βλ. §1.Α άρθρου 3 Υ.Α.2254/2013)

Όπως και ορθά αναφέρεις ότι η προσαύξηση είναι 1% (βλ. §2 άρθρου 3 Υ.Α.2254/2013).

Για το βασικό ερώτημα θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με το ΤΕΕ μέσω email *n4178@central.tee.gr* ή τηλεφωνικά στο *210.32.91.206*.για μια έγκυρη απάντηση.

----------


## jennyvlo

Έκανα εγώ την παραπάνω ερώτηση στέλνοντάς την με email και η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν η εξής : 

"Σύμφωνα με την παρ. 10 της της ΥΑ           2254/2013, ως         ημερομηνία υπαγωγής         για τις δηλώσεις που μεταφέρονται, λογίζεται η ημερομηνία         ολοκλήρωσης της         σχετικής ηλεκτρονικής αίτησης. Η ηλεκτρονική αίτηση μεταφοράς         ολοκληρώνεται την         ίδια μέρα που υποβάλλεται.
        Με βάση την ημ/νία αυτή, η δήλωση κατατάσσεται σε εξάμηνο ως         προς τις         ημερομηνίες εξόφλησης (σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 3 της ΥΑ) και μετράει         ο χρόνος των         έξι μηνών για την υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών (σύμφωνα με την         παρ. 1 άρθρου 2         της ΥΑ).

Ως εκ τούτου δεν έχει νόημα η παραμονή         στην αρχική         υποβολή, γιατί δεν καθορίζει πλέον τις παραπάνω προθεσμίες η         μετάβαση σε         "υπαγωγή".

Οι ημερομηνίες των         δόσεων τίθενται         όπως προβλέπεται στις παρ. 1 και 2 άρθρου 3 της ΥΑ             2254/2013, δηλ. η ημ/νία λήξης και των μηνιαίων           δόσεων είναι το           τέλος κάθε εξαμήνου, οπότε τότε ελέγχεται τυχόν επιβολή           προσαυξήσεων.   Π.χ. για         το πρώτο         εξάμηνο υπαγωγής, οι πρώτες 6 μηνιαίες δόσεις του 1ου εξαμήνου         πρέπει να         καταβληθούν έτσι ώστε να έχουν εξοφληθεί όλες μέχρι           10.2.2014. 
Στη         συνέχεια, οι δόσεις         πληρώνονται κανονικά ανά μήνα, όμως δεν υπάρχουν κυρώσεις,         εφόσον στο τέλος κάθε         εξαμήνου έχει εξοφληθεί το συνολικό ποσόν των δόσεων του         εξαμήνου. "

----------

Xάρης

----------


## melanie

έλαβα την ίδια απάντηση.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sundance

αν καποιος οφειλει μια δοση, τοτε πρεπει να υπαχθει στον νεο νομο μεχρι 6/2/2014?

μπορει να πληρωσει μαζι πχ 2 δοσεις (την τρεχουσα και την οφειλουμενη), για να το αποφυγει αυτο?

----------


## melanie

μπορεί να εξοφλήσει πριν τη μετάβαση στον 4178. Ωστόσο, εάν έχει πληρώσει δόσεις, τον συμφέρει να μπει τώρα, διότι παίρνει έκπτωση 10%, οπότε του βγαίνει φθηνότερα. Όπως και να έχει θα τον βάλεις υποχρεωτικά εάν είναι με τον 4014, οπότε γιατί να μην τον βάλεις από τώρα;

----------


## jennyvlo

Η υποχρέωση μεταφοράς δήλωσης από 4014 έως τις *6/2/14* ισχύει μόνο για δηλώσεις με *ληξιπρόθεσμες* οφειλές ή σε *αρχική υποβολή* με βάση την εγκ. 4. Σωστά?
Δηλαδή για όσους είχαν δόσεις και δεν τις πλήρωναν ή εφάπαξ και δεν το πλήρωσαν ή βρίσκονται σε αρχική υποβολή.

Η εγκ. 3 λέει οτι για όσες δηλώσεις *δεν έχει πληρωθεί το σύνολο του προστίμου*  (εννοεί αυτούς που πληρώνουν με δόσεις χωρίς καθυστέρηση???) ή δεν έχουν κατατεθεί σχέδια, η προθεσμία είναι η *6/2/2015*. 

Αν δηλαδή έχω κάποιον που πληρώνει με δόσεις κανονικά, δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένη να τον εντάξω μέχρι 6/2/14??
Και αν τον εντάξω τώρα, πρέπει να πληρώσει μέχρι τις 6/2 έξι δόσεις μαζεμένες?? 
Οποιαδήποτε άποψη θα βοηθούσε.

----------

